# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Mbeçë more shokë mbeçë!

## denku

Kënga e Nizamit 


Mbeçe more shokë mbeçe
Përtej Urës së Qabesë
Të fala i bëni nënëse
Kaun e zi le ta shesë


Në pyestë nënëja për mua
I thoni që u martua
Në pyeste se ç'nuse mori
Tre plumba te kraharori
Në pyeste se ç'krushq i vanë
Sorrat e korbat e hanë



Shenim:
Ura e Qabese gjendet ne shkretetirat e Azise. Kenga kendohet ne nje kor lab (lab quhen shqipetaret e disa krahinave te Jugut te Shqiperise si Vlora, Gjirokastra, Mallakastra etj,) qe ngjan me koret antike greke te tipit te Eskilit. Zerat qe rrjedhin e njekohesisht vajtojne jane kaq prekes saqe lotet cdokujt qe kete e degjon i dalin vetvetiut. Absolutisht nje nga perlat e folklorit shqiptar e cila ne thjeshtesine e vet mbart nje peshe tmerrsisht te madhe dhimbjeje. Shiko edhe "Autobiografia e popullit ne vargje", Ismail Kadare.

----------


## Eni

i di gje fjalet e kenges "Janines çi panë sytë" ?

pls. kush i di, i lutem t'i shkruaje ketu.

----------


## Bel ami

Janines ci pane syte
Ja-Janino' (refreni perseritet pas cdo vargu)
Ish e premte ajo dite.
Te Pese puset ne gryke
Zenel Celua vet i dyte.
Zeneli me te Velcione
Dhe trimi Jace Mavrone.
Cau mespermes tabore
E shtriu pashane e gjore.

----------


## Eni

Belami faleminderit,
per mundesine qe me dhe te lexoja fjalet e kesaj kenge qe me ka pelqyer gjithmone dhe me ka bere te me dridhet mishi per nga forca qe percjell.

----------


## luani bardhe

Kenga  (mbeçe more shoke mbeçe) nuk eshte kenge labe.Eshte kenge 
skraparliote.Kenduar nga grupi i gjerbesit.Solist eshte artisti i popullit
(i quajturi bilbili i skraparit)DEMIR ZYKO.Dhe laberia nuk eshte ajo qe th ti.
Interesohu dhe gjeje se ku fillon laberia dhe ku mbaron.




Erresira dhe drita cikel i natures

----------


## denku

A thua e ka kenduar i pari Demir Zyko kete kenge?Interesohu njehere se mbase je gabim.Sa per shenimin nuk e kam bere une mor cun por nje kerkues folklori dhe e kishte bashkangjitur ne faqen e internetit nga e mora une.
Pershendetje!!!!!

----------


## Jonian

Mendimi im eshte qe kengeve popullore shqiptare apo folklorit gojor ne pergjithesi nuk mund t'i percaktohet origjina ne pergjithesi ashtu sic nuk mund te thuash se ky apo ai version eshte kenga origjinale. Kjo per vete faktin se eshte i transmetuar gojarisht nga njeri brez ne tjetrin dhe nuk ka parametra te caktuara apo stereotipe. 
Une besoj se kenga "Mbece more shoke, mbece" duhet ta kete origjinen nga nje zone prej nga turqit merrnin shume ushtare. Laberia ka qene njera prej ketyre krahinave (sepse turqit perpiqeshin t'i mbanin nene kontroll). Se kush e ka bere te njohur kete kenge eshte ceshtje tjeter.Po ashtu une kam degjuar nje version tjeter te kesaj kenge qe thote:
"...te dy qete e zeze t'i shese
te me shese kalin, te me rrise djalin
te me shese mushken, te me rrise cupen."
Edhe pak me poshte shtohen vargjet:
"ne pyette ne c'kale hipi
ne dy-tri dhoga meiti"
Une kisha nje pyetje per kedo qe mund te dije dicka me teper se une rreth kesaj ceshtjeje:
Emri Laberi nga e ka origjinen? Varianti qe di une dhe qe detyrimisht i besoj sepse eshte i vetmi qe njoh eshte se ne zonen e Laberise perfshihen gjithe ato krahina ne jug te Shqiperise te cilat ne kohen e Turqise nderruan fene duke u shnderruar ne myslimane, per shkak te lehtesimeve qe u bente Porta e larte myslimaneve. Prej ketej ka zanafillen dhe fjala "Laberi" apo "lab" qe eshte shkurtim i togfjaleshit "la besen" (fene ortodokse apo katolike). Nese dikush di ndonje variant tjeter ju lutem ta shkruani. 
Faleminderit

----------


## klaudia

nga joniani.

Emri Laberi nga e ka origjinen? Varianti qe di une dhe qe detyrimisht i besoj sepse eshte i vetmi qe njoh eshte se ne zonen e Laberise perfshihen gjithe ato krahina ne jug te Shqiperise te cilat ne kohen e Turqise nderruan fene duke u shnderruar ne myslimane, per shkak te lehtesimeve qe u bente Porta e larte myslimaneve. Prej ketej ka zanafillen dhe fjala "Laberi" apo "lab" qe eshte shkurtim i togfjaleshit "la besen" (fene ortodokse apo katolike). Nese dikush di ndonje variant tjeter ju lutem ta shkruani. 


    nje pyetje per jonianin?      
 Pse  myslymanet e shqiperis se mesme , dhe te veriut nuk quhen leber ? Simbas  shpjegimit qe ke dhene me siper  te gjithe myslymanet e SHqiperis  duhet te quhen leber,sepse te gjithe myslymanet e kane nderuar fene me ardhjen e Turkut .

 ME RESPEKTE NGA KLAUDIA.

----------


## Faik

Mbeçe more shokë mbeçe
Përtej Urës së Qabesë

Fale me shendet nenese
Te me shese te dy qete

Te me shese te dy qete
T'i jape niqa serese

Ne pyete nenja per mua
Ju ti thoni se u martua

Ne pyete sec nuse mori
Shtate plumba te krahori

Ne pyete sec krushq i vane
Dy dervish tre hoxhallare

Keshtu e kendojme ne Prespe ne maqedoni

----------

